# GB usage for online gaming



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all. I play on-line golf on an average of 2 hours per night, Can you tell me how much GB of service I require to do that? The reason is I am thinking about going with a wireless internet 'stick' and it comes in 1GB, 3 GB and ulimited.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

What game? It makes a difference.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Rasp...Links 2K3 golf game


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

It can't be a lot. That's an old game. Especially since as far as I know you don't really download anything during the game.


----------

